# Manual shift or auto?



## jfran78 (Dec 19, 2018)

What do you generally use in autocross competition?


----------



## jfran78 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Manual Shift or auto*



jfran78 said:


> What do you generally use in autocross competition?


Naturally I will have the "sport" mode on regardless.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Manual! You can choose what gear instead of have the transmission choose for you. The manual transmission does give the driver a sense of feel of the car, more control for which gear to choose, the solid mechanical connection of a manual transmission will transfer more power than the fluid-mediated connection of an automatic, and the possibility of engine braking. Plus, automatic transmissions zap power. It probably wouldn't be a problem on an autocross course, but the auto trans will overheat more easily on a road course.


----------

